# Roof Seam Sealant Issue, New Owners Check Your Roof



## heron (May 13, 2010)

After talking to service about the lack of PDI done on my trailer they did suggest I check the roof.
Apparently about a month ago the factory used a batch of sealant that was defective and 
it is not staying "stuck". So, if you have received your trailer lately, even if the PDI was done right away
I'd get up on your roof and check your seams....


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

What is PDI ? My TT is one year old and I have done nothing to the roof. I thought it had a pretty long warranty. Is there some maintenance I'm supposed to be doing ?

Rich


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

RWRiley said:


> What is PDI ? My TT is one year old and I have done nothing to the roof. I thought it had a pretty long warranty. Is there some maintenance I'm supposed to be doing ?
> 
> Rich


PDI - Pre Delivery Inspection

Maintenance is required and should be done every 3 to 4 months. You should inspect all seams for deterioration of the caulk. If it is cracked, clean and put some Dicor self leveling caulk over the crack if it is really built up then scrape off the old caulk with a plastic scraper and reapply new caulk. The roof membrane is warrantied for 10 plus years but leaks due to seam failure is not as i s a maintenance item.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

This defective batch was about 1 month ago...so if you've taken delivery over the last two months or so I'd probably check your seams. 
I'm on the roof in the am...

Can you get the caulk anywhere else other than an RV place?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

heron said:


> Can you get the caulk anywhere else other than an RV place?


On-line, the caulk is real specific to RV's but you may find some at a roofing supply house that does EDPM roofing.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Can you get the caulk anywhere else other than an RV place?


On-line, the caulk is real specific to RV's but you may find some at a roofing supply house that does EDPM roofing.
[/quote]

Yes, luckily I have a supply house right behind my office. I use a black edpm caulk for my office roof but I've never seen
any white... 
Since my dealer did not do the PDI I had been told would be done and even sent them the master PDI list...they said they'd would 
expedite anything I need form my trailer so if the caulk is bad I'll be calling them Monday morning.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

heron said:


> This defective batch was about 1 month ago...so if you've taken delivery over the last two months or so I'd probably check your seams.
> I'm on the roof in the am...
> 
> Can you get the caulk anywhere else other than an RV place?


My trailer was built May 18th, which lands it right in this timeframe. I've been up on the roof a few times over the last two weeks, and other than the spots that were fixed on delivery, I haven't noticed any problems. I like to take a good look around the roof every couple of months, and on my last trailer, I usually found a few spots that needed a touch-up.

In my opinion the roof maintenance is probably the most important item for ensuring the longevity of the trailer. Obviously, from a safety viewpoint, there are other more important maintenance issues.

Doug


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

That is strange; I opened a piece of mail from Keystone the other day about a recall/TSB due to the bad roof sealing problems. Letter, in a nut shell, tells me to take my Outback to the dealer and they will reseal the roof. I guess I'll check the roof and make an appointment. Is there some link to Keystone recalls/TSBs for all members to see?

Michael


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!! We checked our uit and everything appears to be ok!


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

Michael said:


> That is strange; I opened a piece of mail from Keystone the other day about a recall/TSB due to the bad roof sealing problems. Letter, in a nut shell, tells me to take my Outback to the dealer and they will reseal the roof. I guess I'll check the roof and make an appointment. Is there some link to Keystone recalls/TSBs for all members to see?
> 
> Michael


 what is your manufacture date?

recalls : http://www.keystonerv.com/?page=service


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I am curious about this issue, mine came off the line July 12th should I be worried about this issue? picking it up tomorrow morning..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My take is that everyone should be checking the roof sealant regularly. When I took delivery of the new TT, the dealer claimed to have checked it. Well, I guess my acceptance standard is different from theirs. I found many places with too little caulk or even a few crack lines in it. I used a full tube of Dicor to bring it up to my standards...


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've mentioned Eternabond before, but it seems everybody likes going on the roof a couple times a year with a tube of Dicor. I just received my shipment of Eternabond cleaner and tape and will be sealing the roof seams this weekend of the weather cooperates.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I carry a roll of Eternabond with me. It's great for repairs. I wouldn't trust it sealing everything though. Heck, where I used it for repairs, I dicored the edges just to make sure nothing got through...


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Besides of applying Dicor to edges, I am thinking a coat of liquid roof applied every four to five years would do a whole lot of good if one plan to keep the trailer for a long time. I am in Houston, Texas, and the summer heat is horrible.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

macsdaddy said:


> recalls : http://www.keystoner...m/?page=service


Hey moderators.....That would be a handy link to be pinned near the top of the Maintenance section









Edit....While you are at it, how about pinning a link to the wonderful PDI sheet to the New Outback RV section??


----------

